# Alexa not connecting



## deemac12 (May 29, 2012)

My Alexa Echom about 5 years old has refused to work properly.
Any request is met by the message, "Sorry, I am having trouble right now. Try later"
OR. " I cannot find a connection".

My WiFi is working fine and I have tried dozens of times to get connected and letting Alexa boot up by itself, but the blue activity rings eventually turn red and I then get the above message. I have disconnected by means of the socket on the Alexa and the wall plug. No difference.

Can anyone help?
Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Mine is not in an ideal location relative to the router and is very sensitive to its exact position. So, my advice is to try with a clear unobstructed path between the device and router or access point.


----------

